# Ο πονοκέφαλος στο σεξ δεν είναι (πάντα) δικαιολογία!



## EleniD (Nov 20, 2014)

Τόσα χρόνια γράφω ιατρικά θέματα, αυτό τώρα το έμαθα. Και μάλιστα είναι επίσημο, υπάρχει και επιστημονικός όρος. 

http://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2014/11/20/σε-πιάνει-πονοκέφαλος-την-ώρα-του-σεξ/


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2014)

Η εικονογράφηση είναι όλα τα λεφτά, Ελένη!


----------



## EleniD (Nov 21, 2014)

Αυτό το σκίτσο μου άρεσε κι εμένα πολύ :) 
Ευχαριστώ


----------

